# Tourniquet Giveaway



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Forum staffers if this is not cool please delete this thread with my apologies. 

I am pretty new to this forum and so far I have gotten some good info and feedback from you guys. My dad always said, bring something to the table or don't even sit down to eat. So I am going to offer up something for the table. I am in the process of updating my departments active threat bags and recently purchased, on my own dime but at a discount, some various tourniquets to test out. We decided to go with our standard cat-tourniquet instead. I still have one brand new and sealed in the factory packaging. I can't recall if it is orange or black but most of the ones I bought were black. Value is probably a whopping $10 but they are flat and don't take up much space in a go bag. If you are interested just respond to this post. On the morning of June 1st I will use a random number generator to select who gets the tourniquet. Or if staff would prefer I will let them use some kind of randomizer to make the pick. I will then drop it in the mail free of charge. Since I don't know where all of you are from I would prefer to restrict it to the USA or Canada as I don't want to deal with sending a package to the peoples republic of wherethehellistan. So, let me know if you want in and good luck.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm game.
With Maxpedition having their Summer Sale at the moment, I'm sure to have another bag that needs another tourny in it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Git out your crayons and color me IN.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Count me in 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not admin, but it is cool with me.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Need one, thank you and welcome.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you would stretch as far as the U.K. I’d love one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Put me in 5 or 6 times. You know, like the democrats vote.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Put me in 5 or 6 times. You know, like the democrats vote.


That's just the dead. Live people only get to vote 2-3 times.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

fangfarrier said:


> If you would stretch as far as the U.K. I'd love one too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would sure like to but it looks like the shipping would calculate out to 1.5-2x what the tourniquet cost. :vs_whistle:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I would sure like to but it looks like the shipping would calculate out to 1.5-2x what the tourniquet cost. :vs_whistle:


Tell you what, I'll cover the shipping.

Ask MaterialGeneral, I'm good for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

fangfarrier said:


> Tell you what, I'll cover the shipping.
> 
> Ask MaterialGeneral, I'm good for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell you what, if you win we'll split the cost of shipping.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I'll tell you what, if you win we'll split the cost of shipping.


No sir, I insist. The shipping is mine (as long as it's not business class courier and you're the courier!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> No sir, I insist. The shipping is mine (as long as it's not business class courier and you're the courier!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol ya gotta win it first
nice to see you, btw!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in!...But if I win I will gift it to the next knucklehead who replies to this thread! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Smash nuckles into my head 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Who couldn't use a tourniquet? I'll throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

patrioteer said:


> Forum staffers if this is not cool please delete this thread with my apologies.
> 
> My dad always said, bring something to the table or don't even sit down to eat.


Something the youth of today could learn.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Pick me, pick me

You didn't buy the Chinese cats did you? North American Rescue only as the Chinese CATs break.

I did buy a Chinese one for training use only to stop wear and tear on the Real Deals.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Pick me, pick me
> 
> You didn't buy the Chinese cats did you? North American Rescue only as the Chinese CATs break.
> 
> ...


Nope, no Chinese stuff. We have a couple Tac-Med instructors on staff and they put together the primary kits. What the swat-t's were tested for were drop kits. Smaller and lighter bags attached to their active threat bags that the officers could drop for shooting victims while they search out the active shooter. The bags would provide trauma supplies that could be self applied or applied by another victim. It's counter-intuitive for most officers to see a shooting victim and just keep going, this way they can do something to help while staying in the fight.


----------



## hembrasalvaje (May 26, 2018)

*an Aussie*

as i said in the title am an aussie and i just wish they were affordable here. a good genuine C.A.T. costs in excess of AUD$70 here and i have seen genuine ones on amazon and ebay with american sellers for as little as $20 but they dont send to australia at least not any of the ones i have seen. no i dont expect to be in the draw, i would just love to see a distributor that would send to australia is all i want to say.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Ah hell, count me in. Then I can get rid of the rubber tubing I got for Tourniquet (got an old navy web belt with slider buckle as well in there) lol yes I am old school.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

hembrasalvaje said:


> as i said in the title am an aussie and i just wish they were affordable here. a good genuine C.A.T. costs in excess of AUD$70 here and i have seen genuine ones on amazon and ebay with american sellers for as little as $20 but they dont send to australia at least not any of the ones i have seen. no i dont expect to be in the draw, i would just love to see a distributor that would send to australia is all i want to say.


Pick out one that you want and get one of the trusted members here to buy it for you and mail it to you of course you have to prepay it but hey.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> Nope, no Chinese stuff. We have a couple Tac-Med instructors on staff and they put together the primary kits. What the swat-t's were tested for were drop kits. Smaller and lighter bags attached to their active threat bags that the officers could drop for shooting victims while they search out the active shooter. The bags would provide trauma supplies that could be self applied or applied by another victim. It's counter-intuitive for most officers to see a shooting victim and just keep going, this way they can do something to help while staying in the fight.


I am glad to hear your department is having kits for other shooting victims that way they could be treated before EMS gets there which is always late.

If Florida was better prepared and had braver officers some of those kids probably would have been saved.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Sign me up!

I am just starting to get my IFAK equipped, I could use one badly!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Just keeping it alive. 4 days left to get in on the giveaway.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> Just keeping it alive. 4 days left to get in on the giveaway.


Count me in.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll jump in to!


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Two days left!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You know you're going to draw my name, so just go ahead and send it to me...........


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

For some reason tourniquet are a hot item in my Dept. I turned in all my issued equipment today, the quartermaster told me I can have anything I want except the handgun, tazer, radio or the tourniquet. I took a couple of ballistic vest and two tourniquets.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

What is the advantage of these over a length of paracord and a stick/screwdriver, or whatever else is available?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> What is the advantage of these over a length of paracord and a stick/screwdriver, or whatever else is available?


I won't advise using paracord as a tourniquet, unless it's the only thing you have. You want to stick with something that is thick like a belt.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

jimb1972 said:


> What is the advantage of these over a length of paracord and a stick/screwdriver, or whatever else is available?


Tissue damage. Flat strapping does not cause tissue damage while thin strapping does. Flat strapping is also far more effective.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Add my name also
Thanks in advance o my win


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Okay I am ready to go tomorrow at lunch time. Going to use https://www.random.org/ to pick the winner. If I land on one of my posts or a non-entry post I will run it again until we have a winner.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So..............


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

......... the more posts I have in this thread..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.... the better my chances are.........


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

..... of winning? :laugh:


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Those smell like non-entry posts to me. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

And the stage was surrounded by screaming groupers
Probably there to see the bass player

One of them was this cute little yellowtail
And she's giving ME the eye
So I figure, this is my chance for a little fun
You know -- a piece of Pisces

But she said things I just couldn't fathom
She was too deep, and seemed to be under a lot of pressure
Boy, could she drink
She drank like a... she drank A LOT...
I said, "What's your sign?"
She said, "Aquarium"
I said, "GREAT!!! Let's get tanked!"

Well from then on, we had a whale of a time
I took her to dinner
I took her to dance
I bought her a bouquet of flounders
And then I went home with her
And what did I get for my trouble?
A case of the clams

Put my name in the aquarium, I’m a game fish Marlin


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SierraGhost said:


> And the stage was surrounded by screaming groupers
> Probably there to see the bass player
> 
> One of them was this cute little yellowtail
> ...


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

*We have a winner!* @spork

Send me a pm with where you want me to send your tourniquet.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations Spork.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats spork

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well do me Spork, lad. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hembrasalvaje (May 26, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Pick out one that you want and get one of the trusted members here to buy it for you and mail it to you of course you have to prepay it but hey.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


thankyou MaterielGeneral. will do that soon. been out of work for a few weeks and just got some part time work in the last few weeks. have to get saving and get a couple


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Woohoo, I won something! Apparently I'm not getting notifications on posts again either...grrr


----------

